# photo-shooting with my nissan skyline r34 gtr vspec-II nür



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey together,

I was out to shoot my nissan skyline r34 gtr vspec-II nür today. This is the first set, more will follow in a few weeks. I hope you like them. I'm happy to hear some feedbacks from you.

#1










#2 










#3










#4










#5










#6










#7










#8










#9 










Greetings from switzerland

Andres


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice pics and car, only think i have to comment on is change the exhaust and stop showing the fact that you have 2 cameras off


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice car and great pictures (also great locations!)


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Pontio said:


> Very nice pics and car, only think i have to comment on is change the exhaust and stop showing the fact that you have 2 cameras off


Thanks for your reply. I think i should bring my 5 cameras to the next photo-shoot 

Yes i'll definitely change the exhaust. I'll order the mine's ti in a few weeks.

Greets


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Pictures number 3 & 9 get my votes, nice work


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

The last pic is really sweet dude


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks mates for your comments.

@ ru

those locations are pretty amazing. But the light was very difficult, i had to shoot against the sun...


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

pics 2 and 9 are just amazing mate

very nice car and the best color for a 34 imo

alex


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Pictures 2 & 9 for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Crisp pictures.. I particularly like the picture with the key!

The Mines Silence VX Pro Titan II is an awesome exhaust system, you will love it! 

A drop in ride height I feel would be good and the Nismo Z Tune bumper is crying out for the company of rear spats and sideskirts! 

Lovely 34GTR..


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Always loved Nur's, and especially in white.. Great car mate and wel done on the photos!! Any specs on the car ?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice pics as always and with a car like yours you can't go wrong! 

So good too see you finally have the oportunity to drive and enjoy your 34, must be a very special feeling! :clap:


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Love your car. White Nur is exceptional.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice pictures of a rare car! love the location too


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome pictures Andres! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics and awesome car mate :clap:

Especially white is the best color for every GTR :thumbsup:

I would just drop the ride height and change the wheels IMHO...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great shots as always Andres !


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I thought he Nur only came in Millenium Jade? Or has this has a custom paintjob? Eitherway it's a very nice car and equally as good pictures.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> I thought he Nur only came in Millenium Jade? Or has this has a custom paintjob? Eitherway it's a very nice car and equally as good pictures.


Hello,

No the nür was available in the most normal colors. Silica breath and millenium jade was were available too. My color is the same like a vspec-II car.




@ all

thank your very much for your positive comments. 

Greets


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car:bowdown1:
It is so good to see that she is back on the road


Terje.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks very good mate, really nice to see she is back again and it mush be so nice to drive it again 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ Terje and Jan

Thank your very much for your words! And thanks for your mental support during the repair process!

Greets from zurich


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

This GTR is absolutly awesome!!!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures, superb car. Really special shoot that chap. Like it alot


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Number 9 gets my vote, lovley bit of architecture and a lovley car. I also like the camera and key photo too, nice to see something different.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Excellent pics, and superb '34!

As said glad to see it back on the road, after all the mishap, and wait!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Excellent pics, and superb '34!
> 
> As said glad to see it back on the road, after all the mishap, and wait!


thank you very much gurjeet. I'm happy too with the result. The cars looks stunning, but it's only the beginning of a long tuning story :squintdan


----------



## Zinga (Jul 7, 2009)

Love this car, hurry up with more pictures please


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgeous car mate best colour of course


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

gotta say looks awesome in white


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice pics fella! does anyone know of some good locations in the UK????


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

the car is up for sale. If anyone is interested in let me please know.

greets andres


----------

